# I'll need an intervention or something.



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

[halp]

I'm going to start working out at a gym, _tomorrow_. I went for a while earlier this fall, but I stopped going because of the stressful atmosphere(people around/looking at me while I exercise, not comfortable with the machines yet etc).

Now, the chance of me fudging up tomorrow is really high(even though I want to start going to the gym again, really bad).

If anyone could point of the benefits of going, so I can open this thread tomorrow and read when I'm feeling anxious, I'd be really thankful. Even though I _know_ why I have to go, it might help to hear it from someone else. Otherwise I might just shut down and become stuck in avoidance mode.

ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

hmmmmm I personally avoid gyms pretty much for the reason you stated but ignore I just said that. 

You're going to the gym tomorrow because you have to go - for good reasons. 

Going to the gym: such a simple thing for other people, something other people don't think twice about, and you are going to prove to yourself and to SAS that you're perfectly capable of doing this also. Why? because it's no big deal, it's no stroll in the park, but brainwash yourself and think: it's no big deal. 

After you go to the gym, you'll treat yourself, you can even tell SAS how it went - that's something to aim for. For the long term though, it's for your health. You don't want to end up "yo-yoing" like Oprah remember? Anxiety cannot rule your life is what I say. 

*The more you go to the gym, you'll slowly but gradually become immune to the feelings of anxiety. Despite what your brain may be telling you when you feel anxious, what you are doing is good


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> hmmmmm I personally avoid gyms pretty much for the reason you stated but ignore I just said that.
> 
> You're going to the gym tomorrow because you have to go - for good reasons.
> 
> ...












Thank you, Brasilia. I will return to read your encouraging words.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

probably offline said:


> [halp]
> 
> I'm going to start working out at a gym, _tomorrow_. I went for a while earlier this fall, but I stopped going because of the stressful atmosphere(people around/looking at me while I exercise, not comfortable with the machines yet etc).
> 
> ...


The gym is an odd place; everyone sees it as this purely functional thing, where you just go in, do your stuff, sweat a socially inappropriate amount and then leave. And that's that. It's odd really. People are so closed off because they're only focusing on getting their workout done and leaving. If anything, it's an ideal situation for someone with social anxiety to be in, because you really aren't expected to interact with anyone.

You should do it because of the endorphins and stuff. Woo exercise, yeah.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> [halp]
> 
> I'm going to start working out at a gym, _tomorrow_. I went for a while earlier this fall, but I stopped going because of the stressful atmosphere(people around/looking at me while I exercise, not comfortable with the machines yet etc).
> 
> ...


Benefits:
* Keeps you healthy
* Keeps you happy
* Relieves stress
* Makes you stronger
* Gets you out of the house
* Makes you feel good about yourself
* Taking care of your health now will help you live longer and healthier
* Might help you meet somebody? (If you even want that...ya never know)

This is a tough time of year to get back into the fitness routine, but you can do it! Good luck!!! I'm actually trying to get back into the groove as well.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Your posts caught me in the right moment. I was beginning to have second thoughts about tomorrow while getting ready before bed.

Thanks :>

(already nervous)


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Meh. Don't be nervous. Plop some headphones in your ear, crank up some tunes, and just do whatever you feel like doing at the gym. Any sort of physical activity is beneficial. Ignore everybody else...that's probably what everybody else will be doing too. If there are a group of annoying teenagers hanging out by the treadmills, go use something else.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Meh. Don't be nervous. Plop some headphones in your ear, crank up some tunes, and just do whatever you feel like doing at the gym. Any sort of physical activity is beneficial. Ignore everybody else...that's probably what everybody else will be doing too. *If there are a group of annoying teenagers hanging out by the treadmills, go use something else. *


I'm not interested in those, anyways(other than warming up). IM GONNA BUILD [email protected]@@


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

That's the spirit!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^probably offline 2014

(good night)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I failed (Y)


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

You tried, and that's a good thing too . Perhaps next time will be better, keep your hopes up!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks. I'm feeling the guilt now </3

...which kinda sucks since I wouldn't be feeling it at all if I didn't consider going to a gym at all. I've added another thing to feel guilty about in my life! Haha. But... I want to do it. And I _should_ be able to do it. I have to try again tomorrow.

Blarg.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Thanks. I'm feeling the guilt now </3
> 
> ...which kinda sucks since I wouldn't be feeling it at all if I didn't consider going to a gym at all. I've added another thing to feel guilty about in my life! Haha. But... I want to do it. And I _should_ be able to do it. I have to try again tomorrow.
> 
> Blarg.


Yea, I understand you feel guilty, and you probably will feel so whatever people tell you. However, you tried, which is infinitely better than avoiding the situation just so you won't feel guilty about it. Trying to improve yourself is a victory in itself 

And remember:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No more Elysium said:


> Yea, I understand you feel guilty, and you probably will feel so whatever people tell you. However, you tried, which is infinitely better than avoiding the situation just so you won't feel guilty about it. Trying to improve yourself is a victory in itself
> 
> And remember:


Haha oh lord. I'll be flippin men like tables.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Considered getting jacked up on a pre-workout supplement? If you get the right one you'll be far too focused to be bothered by anyone else.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I failed (Y)


:hug

Don't give up!!! Try going later at night if you need to. I used to go sometimes 10-11 PM and I'd usually have the gym to myself. Focus on the reasons TO GO instead of the reasons NOT to go. Maybe look online for workout plans so you can go in and have a plan in mind....like a sequence of exercises/machines to use. Thinking about a plan might make you focus less on the anxiety.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Billius said:


> Considered getting jacked up on a pre-workout supplement? If you get the right one you'll be far too focused to be bothered by anyone else.


I don't like pills/drugs.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> :hug
> 
> Don't give up!!! Try going later at night if you need to. I used to go sometimes 10-11 PM and I'd usually have the gym to myself. Focus on the reasons TO GO instead of the reasons NOT to go. Maybe look online for workout plans so you can go in and have a plan in mind....like a sequence of exercises/machines to use. Thinking about a plan might make you focus less on the anxiety.


The gym closes at 10 PM, so I want to go before lunch or early afternoon(to avoid crowds).

I already have a routine that I planned out earlier this fall(before I stopped going). The hard part is getting there.

I'm gonna try to focus on the positives, as you say. Mainly I just have to _get_ there.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Overthinking, doing things without a thought simply because they must be done.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Overthinking, *doing things without a thought simply because they must be done*.


This site wouldn't exist if people could just _do_ that. I tried yesterday. I just put my workout clothes on, and left, but I got struck by anxiety on the way there and turned back home. I'm not gonna give up, though. I understand your point and I hope I'll achieve that mindset.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Awww it's OK, we're not mad bat) 








^ LOL that wont be you. I've done that loads of time - the whole stopping at the door just as I'm about to walk to work. Just take yo tiiimme and remember it's it's no big deal you can do it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Good attitude. You went as far as you could. Even if you do the exact same thing tomorrow, it's okay. You haven't reached your goal yet but that's okay, as long as you don't start taking steps backward.
> 
> Tomorrow is another chance, so get dressed in the right clothes again, get into your car again, and drive there...eventually, you'll go in.


Will do(except I'll drag my sorry *** there by foot since I don't drive).



Brasilia said:


> Awww it's OK, we're not mad bat)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll put the montage theme from Rocky on as I eat breakfast tomorrow morning.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I think the walking thing would be tough for me. I could see me getting halfway to the gym and then losing all that motivation while walking. But, you just gotta get there! Prove that you are better than I am!  At least walking is a healthy activity that gets you out of the house. So even if you get to the gym and say screw it, at least you are getting some physical activity. I bet when the weather gets nicer it will be easier...just see if you can push through it now...you'll feel great once you do!

Speaking of Rocky...he wanted to tell you something...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Yeah, I think the walking thing would be tough for me. I could see me getting halfway to the gym and then losing all that motivation while walking. But, you just gotta get there! Prove that you are better than I am!  At least walking is a healthy activity that gets you out of the house. So even if you get to the gym and say screw it, at least you are getting some physical activity. I bet when the weather gets nicer it will be easier...just see if you can push through it now...you'll feel great once you do!
> 
> Speaking of Rocky...he wanted to tell you something...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Never seen one of these GIF wars before...interesting.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


>


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry, but I just can't take Drago's threats seriously, since I know the outcome of Rocky IV. Rocky toys with him all match and then absolutely kicks his butt at the end to avenge Apollo's death and take down the USSR or whatever. So my inspirational Rocky quote wins!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Sorry, but I just can't take Drago's threats seriously, since I know the outcome of Rocky IV. Rocky toys with him all match and then absolutely kicks his butt at the end to avenge Apollo's death and take down the USSR or whatever. So my inspirational Rocky quote wins!


This is true. But the guy who plays Ivan Drago is Swedish so I love him.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Overthinking, do things without a thought simply because they must be done.


holy ****  just changed my ****ing life


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> This is true. But the guy who plays Ivan Drago is Swedish so I love him.


Fair enough. I just thought you were trying to start a rumble with Rocky.

I'd focus on nicer Swedes though....like Roxette!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Fair enough. I just thought you were trying to start a rumble with Rocky.
> 
> I'd focus on nicer Swedes though....like Roxette!


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

The most social period in my life was when I exercised faithfully. Those aerobic endorphins, or whatever they are, are no joke. They make you feel centered and strong.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

All my life I hated exercise and wouldn't be caught dead in a gym. Once when I was desperate to lose weight I paid for a membership, promising myself I would go. Those were the days when we in the US had to commit to long term memberships. I never went and was stuck with paying every month for a year.

Fast forward a couple of decades. I love the gym! I wish I had time to go more than I do. The hard part is keeping at it regularly for a few weeks until you start to notice improvements -- once you see that, you'll _want_ to keep going! I bring some headphones with my favorite music and totally tune out everyone else. That's what most people do, they really are just into their own workouts and not paying attention to you. I had to decide that I wanted it _more_ than I cared about how other people might see me. The first few times were the hardest; now it's like my home.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

alittleunwell said:


> All my life I hated exercise and wouldn't be caught dead in a gym. Once when I was desperate to lose weight I paid for a membership, promising myself I would go. Those were the days when we in the US had to commit to long term memberships. I never went and was stuck with paying every month for a year.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of decades. I love the gym! I wish I had time to go more than I do. *The hard part is keeping at it regularly for a few weeks until you start to notice improvements -- once you see that, you'll want to keep going!* I bring some headphones with my favorite music and totally tune out everyone else. That's what most people do, they really are just into their own workouts and not paying attention to you. I had to decide that I wanted it _more_ than I cared about how other people might see me. The first few times were the hardest; now it's like my home.


Yeah! I need to force myself to go long enough to reach that point. It will definitely be good motivation to have something to maintain(and the stress might become secondary). I work out at home, too, but I don't get the same results. My apartment is so tiny and I don't push myself nearly as hard as I've done in the gym. It gets boring. I like the machines because they make me feel like Terminator. Hah.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(ps. I'm sorry that this thread is selfish and uninspiring for everyone else, but it's giving me motivation)


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Yeah! I need to force myself to go long enough to reach that point. It will definitely be good motivation to have something to maintain(and the stress might become secondary). I work out at home, too, but I don't get the same results. My apartment is so tiny and I don't push myself nearly as hard as I've done in the gym. It gets boring. I like the machines because they make me feel like Terminator. Hah.


I usually try to hit all the machines when I'm there. The nice thing about my gym is that they are all numbered...so I start at 1 and go until I can't go anymore. Then the next time I start where I quit the last time. You could probably do that even if they aren't numbered. For me, my anxiety is much more limited if I go in with a plan. So having the numbered machines is calming to me. Sometimes I just jot down everything on a post-it note...sets/reps/weight for each machine. My anxiety kicks in if I walk in and try to decide what to do when I'm faced with all those machines and have no plan.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
That definitely helps. Standing around looking confused is not a scenario I long for. Tomorrow is my next attempt(not feeling good today).


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> ^
> That definitely helps. Standing around looking confused is not a scenario I long for. Tomorrow is my next attempt(not feeling good today).


Ya know what would make you feel better? Working out! 

I'm kidding...sort of. When I feel like crap, it usually disappears when I exercise. Last week I felt like I was coming down with a head cold (every single last person has been sick at my work). I went to my exercise class despite of it, and lo and behold, my airways were magically opened up and I never actually came down with the sickness. :boogie


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Ya know what would make you feel better? Working out!
> 
> I'm kidding...sort of. When I feel like crap, it usually disappears when I exercise. Last week I felt like I was coming down with a head cold (every single last person has been sick at my work). I went to my exercise class despite of it, and lo and behold, my airways were magically opened up and I never actually came down with the sickness. :boogie


I have worked out today. At home :>

(I meant that I was having a real bad day when it comes to anxiety)


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

what did that entail. sometimes when i get restless from sitting i have to jump over my couch a few times.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

enfield said:


> what did that entail. sometimes when i get restless from sitting i have to jump over my couch a few times.


Doing some squats... getting distracted by something... doing some push ups... changing music and getting stuck by the computer again... etc. It became a half-assed routine to say the least(but better than nothing).

Are you a little lamb?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

So yeah, I went


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Yay, how did it go?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Yay, how did it go?


It was awkward as hell and I could've stayed longer, but at least I got there.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

as wayne gretzgy said, you miss 100% of the shots you don't take.

also rocky montages and stuff. get those headphones in and get inspired, get in your zone and keeeeel it.











[


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> [wall of inspiration and testosterone]


Thank you, my sweet<3

(I actually listen to music from rocky when I work out at home very often)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

9.30 AM

I need to go to the gym and I really don't want to. I hate that place.


----------

